
Airship Ventures Ceases operations - jacquesm
http://www.airshipventures.com/
======
pedalpete
I wonder if they weren't being innovative enough. Why go with the zeppelin
design they chose? For most of us, this is an old method of transport, and the
'romance' of travel doesn't quite work.

I love the idea, but you can only make so much harkening back to the old days.
I'm actually surprised they managed to get 20,000 people through. The
passenger area is small, Moffett Field is a bit of a trip for many tourists
visiting the bay area, when you factor in flight time, etc. etc. I suspect
this is a whole day activity.

It is my understanding that the exciting and economically viable work in this
field is in large load flight. If that could somehow be combined with airship
tourism, maybe they'd be on to something.

------
killion
I'm sorry to see them go, I always had taking a ride on my to-do list. I guess
that is part of the problem.

------
johnrgrace
I want to buy the airship

